# Problema configurazione rete [RISOLTO]

## rdivincenzo

Appena ho effettuato il boot con un cd GENTOO MINIMAL provo a configurare la mia scheda di rete nel seguente modo:

ifconfig eth0 add a.b.c.d netmask 255.255.255.0

ed ottengo il seguente risultato:

SIOCSIFNETMASK: Cannot assign requested addreess

Oviamente prima di impartire il comanto descritto sopra ho effettuato un 'ipconfig' e oltre alla 'lo' era presente anche "l' eth0"

Grazie a tutti anticipatamente.Last edited by rdivincenzo on Tue Feb 20, 2007 10:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

Hai provato ad utilizzare il comando

```

net-setup eth0

```

?

Dovrebbe facilitarti la vita  :Wink: 

----------

## rdivincenzo

Sembra tutto ok adesso!!!!

Ma perchè ifconfig (che per me era una certezza) in questa occasione ha fallito?

----------

## Scen

La sinstassi esatta del comando è

```

ifconfig eth0 ${IP_ADDR} broadcast ${BROADCAST} netmask ${NETMASK} up

```

Esempio:

```

ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

```

----------

## rdivincenzo

 *Scen wrote:*   

> La sinstassi esatta del comando è
> 
> ```
> 
> ifconfig eth0 ${IP_ADDR} broadcast ${BROADCAST} netmask ${NETMASK} up
> ...

 

Non voglio sembrare scortese ma la sintassi di ipconfig la conosco .... 

Infatti prima di postare ho profato ad aggiungere l'ip utilizzando la sintassi corretta da te riportata ma l'esito era sempre lo stesso. Infatti è una cosa che non riesco a spiegare.

----------

## Scen

 *rdivincenzo wrote:*   

> Non voglio sembrare scortese ma la sintassi di ipconfig la conosco .... 
> 
> Infatti prima di postare ho profato ad aggiungere l'ip utilizzando la sintassi corretta da te riportata ma l'esito era sempre lo stesso. Infatti è una cosa che non riesco a spiegare.

 

Tranquillo, nessun problema  :Wink: 

Io ho sempre utilizzato net-setup, però ho confrontato il tuo comando con quanto scritto nel Manuale Gentoo, e avevo rilevato la differenza. Facendo una piccola ricerca riguardo SIOCSIFNETMASK: Cannot assign requested addreess  SEMBREREBBE imputabile ad una netmask erronea, purtroppo non ho trovato altre informazioni!  :Confused: 

----------

## rdivincenzo

Ti ringrazzio per la cordialita e le delucidazioni accordatami.

----------

## rdivincenzo

Scusami ma se net-setup non lo trovo posso installarlo?

----------

## Scen

net-setup è contenuto nel pacchetto app-misc/livecd-tools, comunque in un sistema installato basta configurare opportunamente /etc/conf.d/net e sei apposto  :Cool: 

----------

## rdivincenzo

Scusami se ti rompo Scen ma oggi ho un problema simile a quello di ieri!

Se da shell effettuo il comando ifconfig vedo solo la lo ....

Mentre cosa stranissima se effettuo il comando ifconfig eth0  allora l'interfaccia è visibile.

Ovviamente questo non succede per l'interfacia eth1 che non esiste. Qui ottengo device inesistente!!!

Di conseguenza se vado ad eseguire ifconfig nella sua corretta forma per aggiundere l'indirizzo a eth0 ottengo l'errore per cui ho aperto la segnalazione.

Qualche idea per questo sintomo strano?

----------

## noice

vuol dire che eth0 non è up..se provi con

```
ifconfig -a
```

vedrai tutte le interfaccie di rete

```
Mentre cosa stranissima se effettuo il comando ifconfig eth0  allora l'interfaccia è visibile. 
```

è normale cio' se eth0 esiste ed anche se non è attiva   :Wink: 

----------

## rdivincenzo

Perfetto questo mi è stato di moltissimo aiuto....

----------

## noice

 *rdivincenzo wrote:*   

> Perfetto questo mi è stato di moltissimo aiuto....

 

ottimo  :Laughing: 

posta un

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net
```

e

```
rc-update show
```

----------

